# Puppy watches TV



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a puppy that watches TV. His favourite movie is Home Alone. Our golden has no interest in tv except when a dog is on. Does anyone elses vizsla watch tv?


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi does, barely, for maybe a minute at a time. If I am watching TV or a movie, his favorite thing to do is go under the blanket and sleep.

I'm thinking his lack of interest in TV may have something to do with my TV being mounted above my fireplace (higher up). It seems like it might not catch his attention as much up there.


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

Darwin watches TV with us...see this post!

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,1198.0.html


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Holley loves to watch tv. She gets into Dan's video games as well. It's cute to watch.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, as Kene and I were discussing on the thread linked above, Rosie watches TV voraciously. It's very funny to be sitting behind her and watch her head move and her ears perk up at key points in the program. She also (as discussed in the other thread) goes ballistic if something startles her (camera zooming in so she thinks someone is coming toward her). I think vizslas are very visual dogs.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Our Darwin watches TV too. He has seemed to really like The Big Bang Theory, haha. Yesterday he saw a BluRay for the first time - Planet Earth. He was very into it, especially the parts on the mountain lions, he was barking at them


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Man, I must have a freak dog or something. No TV at all for him. Last night I was watching Knight and Day and he was under the covers when I felt something warm on my ankle... wonderful... it was puppy vomit! Obviously this had nothing to do with the fact that I was watching a movie but I didn't finish the movie last night


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

After Kobi's post I'm really glad we don't let Ziva on the bed


----------

